# Do you deliver while it’s raining?



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

There’s pros and cons for delivering in the rain. Me personally, I either pause and see if it quickly passes or if it’s going to rain for hours, I’ll just stop for the day. I’d imagine the amount of drivers on the road drops, and cherry picking must be good, but I don’t want to get wet hopping in and out of car, walking around apartment complexes or dealing with slick roads. 
So like the title asks, do you deliver while it’s raining?


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

I’d rather deliver in snow than rain (With a set of good snow tires, it’s actually fun to drive in the snow.) I find when it’s raining extensively for hours and heavy at times, it’s actually not as busy as I thought it would be. As long as it’s not raining to the point where visibility is poor and it’s do-able, then I don’t have a problem with it, but I generally don’t prefer it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DJJoeyZ said:


> There's pros and cons for delivering in the rain. Me personally, I either pause and see if it quickly passes or if it's going to rain for hours, I'll just stop for the day. I'd imagine the amount of drivers on the road drops, and cherry picking must be good, but I don't want to get wet hopping in and out of car, walking around apartment complexes or dealing with slick roads.
> So like the title asks, do you deliver while it's raining?


Rain MEANS BIG BUCKS IN DELIVERY !

If you Dont Deliver in the Rain
You're missing out on the Party !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Rain MEANS BIG BUCKS IN DELIVERY !


Absolutely. People have no problem paying two or three times the cost of the meal when they can avoid driving in the rain. They generally tip better too.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes, which is the complete opposite of what I'd do when I was driving pax.

As stated by tohunt4me and Grubhubflub, people (in my territory) tip well when it's raining.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FOOD DELIVERY IS A " CONVENIENCE".


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

DJJoeyZ said:


> There's pros and cons for delivering in the rain.


There are no pros, only cons. I used to do Uber Eats. After the night when it was cold and raining and I had to climb three flights in an apartment to deliver a Big Mac, I switched it off and said never again.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If you are made of sugar ... stay out of the rain.
If droplets of water don't cause you great injury ... I guess it's up to you.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Growing up in Seattle, I absolutely love the rain, here in Salt Lake anytime it rains or snows, I clean up that day doing deliveries because these people here think they are going to melt if they get wet. Tips usually double on days it’s snowing.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

DD is my first adventure in Detroit Winter months. When it rains in freezing weather, you can imagine how treacherous out there, especially in the not well maintained apartment complex. It's full of all the hazards. 

No tip people is not going to change it's winter or summer, raining or Sun shining.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I used to deliver pizza, and it didn't really matter what the weather was doing that day as I was out there, like a mailman.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> If you are made of sugar ... stay out of the rain.
> If droplets of water don't cause you great injury ... I guess it's up to you.


Yeah, such an insightful comment &#128528;

H


DJJoeyZ said:


> There's pros and cons for delivering in the rain. Me personally, I either pause and see if it quickly passes or if it's going to rain for hours, I'll just stop for the day. I'd imagine the amount of drivers on the road drops, and cherry picking must be good, but I don't want to get wet hopping in and out of car, walking around apartment complexes or dealing with slick roads.
> So like the title asks, do you deliver while it's raining?


Heavy rain, No!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

of course. I even keep a rain jacket in the car. Do you drive with snow on the ground?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm only happy when it rains
I'm only happy when it's complicated
And though I know you can't appreciate it
I'm only happy when it rains


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yeah, such an insightful comment


Thanks.
I just wanted to piss on the thread so I'd get notices when you brainiaks post your thoughts on this subject.

It IS a serious subject that I'd like to know more about.

How about you, Guido the Killer Pimp ... are you allergic to water?
Do YOU melt?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Thanks.
> I just wanted to piss on the thread so I'd get notices when you brainiaks post your thoughts on this subject.
> 
> It IS a serious subject that I'd like to know more about.
> ...


In heavy rain, yes. Happy now?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I order food delivery when it is raining. Does that count? :thumbup:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> In heavy rain, yes. Happy now?


Happy?
I'm as happy as a room without a roof ...










It might seem crazy what I am 'bout to say
Sunshine she's here, you can take a break
I'm a hot air balloon that could go to space
With the air, like I don't care, baby by the way

Huh (Because I'm happy)
Clap along if you feel like a room without a roof

(Because I'm happy)
Clap along if you feel like happiness is the truth


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Happy?
> I'm as happy as a room without a roof ...
> 
> View attachment 558769
> ...


Your taste in music, or lack of it, says it all.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

When it rains, I dont see water coming from the sky, I see dollar Bill's. I easily make $35/hr when it rains. That is the best time to drive


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ConkeyCrack said:


> When it rains, I dont see water coming from the sky, I see dollar Bill's. I easily make $35/hr when it rains. That is the best time to drive


Your earnings per hour, are completely irrelevant. Just ask the pooch giving you the &#128077;
But then again maybe you shouldn't. He so despises being proven wrong!


----------

